# New puppy!



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

Meet Bosco! He's a Chocolate Havanese, 4 months old.


----------



## Moca (Jan 7, 2013)

aww.. what an absolute cutie!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome-he's adorable! Love the chocolates. What breeder did you get him from if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Sharon , he's adorable.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Cute pup! Welcome


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

What a beautiful face. I love his eyes! How long have you had him?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome, Sharon and Bosco. Love the chocolates. He's very cute too!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my! Just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

op2:He is so cute! More pictures and stories please


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hehe so cute. He looks like a little guy!


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Thanks everyone!*

I live in south Florida and got him from Madeleine Perl in Hollywood, FL. I've had him since December 1st, and he is my first dog, actually first puppy! He just got a puppy cut last week and I was in tears because his hair was so long and curly and beautiful. I showed a picture of what I wanted, but the groomer took way to much off. I'm totally used to it now, but he didn't look like my puppy and I was so upset. His brother is so much lighter than him, Bosco is such a dark chocolate. He is so sweet, doing great with house breaking, but is soooooo wild!!! I wish I had half his energy!


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

Pixiesmom said:


> Welcome-he's adorable! Love the chocolates. What breeder did you get him from if you don't mind my asking?


Madeleine Perl, Hollywood, FL.


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Before haircut*

This was before his puppy cut.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Bosco is adorable. Very good pics of a dark dog.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...I agree with everybody else..he is adorable!!
His haircut looks cute and it will grow back quickly if you want to keep him in a full coat. Looking forward to watching him grow!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

too cute!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's really beautiful and looks like his color may stay dark, although you never know!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cute! We lived in Miramar until last June and we used to take our dogs to LaBone on Sterling Ave near University. They always did a beautiful job!


----------



## Sharonefinkel (Jan 20, 2013)

princessp said:


> Very cute! We lived in Miramar until last June and we used to take our dogs to LaBone on Sterling Ave near University. They always did a beautiful job!


Thanks, I live in Coral Springs, I may give them one more chance and be much more specific! I'm getting used to the short cut, and it is starting to grow!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome! Bosco is adorable!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Love the Name Bosco!! he's adorable


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! He is a cutie pie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is just so handsome!! I love his coat!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*:welcome: You handsome little guy, love your color. :wave:*


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

love the chocolates too. Before Maya, I tried adopted one from a shelter. Someone put on a call on him just before I arrived at the shelter.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to you and your beautiful chocolate boy! I love the name!


----------

